# Scrummy Self Blacks



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I picked up a gorgeous pair of Self Black does from Ian today at Enfield, I'm not going to need them (for my siamese lines) for quite a while but I thought I would show you how lovely they are, their colour is really striking


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh great mice ... so gravouris


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats a lovely picture-it looks like she has a little star in her eye.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hah just noticed that too :lol: wish I could say I'd touched it up (on purpose) but it's the flash!!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

woow! so pretty!


----------

